
Six radical ways to tackle US school shootings - e2e4
http://www.bbc.com/news/world-us-canada-43118865
======
berbec
1 seems helpful. Take away the credit, the five minutes of fame and I imagine
it will remove some of the, terrifying, "high score" mentality.

Point 2 is just insane to me. Despite the very rare exception, adding guns in
the hands of civilians seems like a horrible idea.

Point 6 has been tried elsewhere. Government have taken people guns away, and
amazingly less people get shot! Australia did it, the UK did it, some
countries never allowed guns in the first place. I'm not talking get every gun
everywhere, but the idea it is easier to get a firearm than a driver's license
in many states, and can be done years earlier, is just insane to me.
Restricting the type of weapon allowed for sale would also help. Who needs a
assault rifle to protect their family?

